# Cancelling Guided Setup



## NeilCoburn (Nov 1, 2002)

I've just moved to a new (temporary) flat and stupidly I started 'guided setup' before checking that there is a live phone connection, and there isn't! This means I'm stuck in guided set up, and Tivo CS tells me there's no way of cancelling it. I'd like to be able to just watch what's already recorded. Rebooting doesn't help. Does anyone know of a way round this?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I don't think you can get through a GS without a telephone connection - so you will be stuck.


----------



## Richardsnet (Jan 7, 2006)

My suggestion is run set up at a neighbor's place or run a really long phone line to a neighbor. This is just to get you through the setup. Unless the neighbor is really cool and then you can invite him/her over to see how neat your TiVo is!


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Have only got a min, so have a search...

Use the remote during boot up to enter the diags, then use the remote code to make tivo switch to the other partition???.

Then it will be the old software, but you should be able to watch old recordings.

Then when you next connect and update it will switch back to the new partition.

BTW, I firstly can not remember if there is a code to switch to the alt partition. And also tivo will probably switch back to the other during a hard restart???.

I will get back to my jobs, please mull over that...


----------



## NeilCoburn (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks, all - I'll see how friendly the neighbours are and if not try the partition switch thing.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

As you have an upgraded drive there will not be anything on the 'spare' partition so reverting with kickstart 52 won't work - sorry 

(And even if it did you'd need to pull the drive to restore the LBA48 kernel...)


----------

